
MLMs like Avon and LuLaRoe send people into debt and crisis - Geekette
https://qz.com/1039331/mlms-like-avon-and-lularoe-are-sending-people-into-debt-and-psychological-crisis/
======
dang
I took 'force people' out of the title since that's bound to provoke the
boring sort of title-protest. But I'm not sure what a better title for this
piece would be.

On HN a good title is accurate, neutral, and uses representative language from
the article. If anyone can suggest one, we can change it again.

~~~
Geekette
I think the word placement is important in this instance because it's factual,
not just for descriptive purposes - the story outlines how the business model
and the legal structure (contract agreements, etc) and the management actively
collude to force the sellers into debt (from mandatory purchases by any means)
and psychological crisis (from internal worry and external harassment).

An alternative to "force" could be "pushes" or "coerce".

~~~
dang
Ok, I've restored the title you submitted it with (which is more or less the
article URL) except I took out 'psychological', because that's guaranteed to
be baity.

Sorry for the trouble!

